# Figure 8 descender frame- Given the new absence of old news.



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I need to know how this can be made into a ttf or any type of band attachment for flat bands and tubes.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Metro used to make these when he was around. He still has his website up.

Take a look here:

http://metrogradegoods.com/metro-made-the-505-yoke-aluminum-slingshot/

and here:

http://metrogradegoods.com/products/pretzel-figure-8-descender-slingshot/


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

For TTF and flats I think the best option is to saw vertical slots into the forks and use the old reliable matchstick attachment. My level of technology!

With tubes, you can drill holes.

Byudzai set up a pretty looking descender with a python or viper attachment, but that was TTF tubes, too.

Show us what you come up with!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I've tried slots cut front-to-back and side-to-side. I like them both.









The flats (in this case .040 latex) fit the hacksaw slot tight enough that no matchstick, paracord, or tube is needed to keep it in place. You can see that I have set one of these up with tabs and tubes. Nothing stays the same! LOL!

Good luck!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks. I went for tappimg threads in the top for gypsy tabs... drilled out a little too big for 1/4-1
20 threads... so at 5/16". I have no 5/16" bolts! Hahaha...
I need a do over and just use match stick attachents.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

MakoPat said:


> Thanks. I went for tappimg threads in the top for gypsy tabs... drilled out a little too big for 1/4-1
> 20 threads... so at 5/16". I have no 5/16" bolts! Hahaha...
> I need a do over and just use match stick attachents.


Heck, fill that hole with epoxy and wrap and tuck the tabs to the forks!

Cut slots in another descender. One OTT and one TTF.

Double your pleasure, double your fun!


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

just ordered a fig 8 and a mini fig 8 brass keychain ($4 addon from amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042IY6IS/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 -had to try it lol). I now have more things to make slingshots out of than i have time to make them in. Life is good lol

can't wait to see your solution Mako and thanks kawkan for the info. This will come in handy in a week or so.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

KawKan beat me to it. Whenever you have a metal end like that of the descender, always slots for TTF.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha... BigDH and KawKan... great minds and all... epoxy (t-88) should be fully cured tomorrow (72 hours). 
And thanks Toygun... I am ordering that brass asap.

PS- the brass turned out too small for me. Bummer.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Haha... BigDH and KawKan... great minds and all... epoxy (t-88) should be fully cured tomorrow (72 hours).
> And thanks Toygun... I am ordering that brass asap.
> 
> PS- the brass turned out too small for me. Bummer.


Bummer indeed. I'm still waiting on mine to show up.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Haha... BigDH and KawKan... great minds and all... epoxy (t-88) should be fully cured tomorrow (72 hours).
> And thanks Toygun... I am ordering that brass asap.
> 
> PS- the brass turned out too small for me. Bummer.


Yup... the brass fig8 is SUPERDUPER tiny. Mine came in yesterday. I may try it anyways just for shiggles.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Toygun, some people can shoot those tiny frames. I am not one of them. But get the appeal. In grade school I was a terror with a paper clip frame. Dennis the Menace would have been proud.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Toygun, some people can shoot those tiny frames. I am not one of them. But get the appeal. In grade school I was a terror with a paper clip frame. Dennis the Menace would have been proud.


To be honest I'm not sure how I'll even attach bands to it since its so darn tiny. Hmm.. maybe slip some 2040 over the ends of the forks and go nuts on tying it?

I'm currently working on one of Joerg's micro slingshots ( 




) for some indoor airsoft fun and after getting it all traced out on wood, I'm starting to think even that one may be too small. I'm about to get a copy of this 3d printed as well.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I say slip on those tubes or tie on some Gypsy tabs. It can be worn as an accessory...sling incognito.


----------

